# What should I feed my Hedgie???



## 95Hedgie (Jun 6, 2012)

Ok, I have the list of cat foods that are appropiate. I have the list of what they have. But honestly, the whole thing is confusing! Could you give me some good, effective groups of 2 possibly 3 cat foods that are mixed together that I could use? I don't have a ton of extra money so the cheapest, healthy stuff would be best. But I know thats unlikely. But I'd like to be able to see just different options I have. Also, we are a buy whats on sale family, I'm pretty sure I shouldn't do that with my hedgie. Right?? Although, it would be nice.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2012)

I know lot of people use blue buffalo , that's the best food IMO as its got the healthiest ingredients, also popular are chicken soup for the catlover soul light, natural balance green peas and duck and wellness indoor health. If a kitten food is needed most people use royal canin baby cat or kitten 36

These are just the most common. Gettin a mix with the right protein and fat ratios is kind of a process I'm still trying to figure a new on out for my herd. You shouldn't skimp on food cost if you feed a healthier diet you'll most likely save money in vet bills in the long run and have a healthier hog


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

I use blue buffalo and mix three different kinds. I've just added a lower fat one because they're getting older and starting to put some weight on. I have used wellness and it didn't work out for my hedgies, it caused loose stools. But some hedgies do fine on it. Petsmart carries lots of good food options and often have sales.


----------



## HedgieGirl519 (Oct 21, 2011)

IMO, Innova Low Fat Adult is the best and has the best ingredients. 
Turkey, Chicken, Barley, Brown Rice, Chicken Meal, Potatoes, Herring, Rice, Pea Fiber, Natural Flavors, Flaxseed, Eggs, Apples, Pumpkin, Potassium Chloride, Carrots, Herring Oil, Cranberries, Sea Salt, Cottage Cheese, Dried Chicory Root, Sunflower Oil, Alfalfa Sprouts, L-Carnitine, DL Methionine, Taurine, Direct-Fed Microbials, Lecithin, Rosemary Extract, Vitamins/Minerals

Other foods are:
Authority Sensitive Solutions (
Blue Buffalo Weight Control
Blue Buffalo Basics Turkey & Potato
Blue Buffalo Basics Duck & Potato**
Chicken Soup Adult Cat Light
Natural Balance Green Pea & Duck**
Solid Gold Katz-n-Flocken

Foods with ** should only be fed in a mix.

Wellness can often be too rich for hedgehogs.

Foods in a mix could be:
Innova Low Fat Adult (Turkey) OR Authority Sensitive Solutions (Turkey) OR BBB Turkey & Potato (Turkey)
Natural Balance Green Pea & Duck (Pea)
Solid Gold Katz-n-Flocken (Lamb)
Blue Buffalo Basics Duck & Potato (Duck)
Chicken Soup Adult Cat Light (Chicken)

So there is 5 foods that would make up a mix. You probably won't be able to find all of them in one store, so you could go with whichever ones you can find. You don't have to use all of them 

IMO, foods in a mix should have different first ingredients. That way there is more variety in the diet and they are getting different protein sources. Food for a hedgehog lasts a really long time. But remember, it is good for 6 months once the bag has been opened, or 1 year if you freeze it. You'll go through about 12 pounds a year, give or take. 3 bags of food would range from 12-24lbs, depending on the bag size. Some only come as small as 8lbs.

Petsmart has sales sometimes. And you can also get coupons from Blue Buffalo's website sometimes. Good food is more expensive, but it can last for a year.

Average Prices:
Innova Low Fat Adult: http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... d=11495890
Authority Sensitive Solutions: http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... Id=4397259
Blue Buffalo Weight Control: http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... Id=2750085
Blue Buffalo Basics Turkey & Potato: http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... n=SHOP+FOR
Blue Buffalo Basics Duck & Potato: http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... d=11888809
Chicken Soup Adult Cat Light: http://www.brandys.ca/shop/CHICKEN-SOUP ... rmula.html
Natural Balance Green Pea & Duck: http://www.petco.com/product/104221/Nat ... -Food.aspx
Solid Gold Katz-n-Flocken: http://www.solidgoldhealth.com/products ... 4&code=130


----------



## 95Hedgie (Jun 6, 2012)

Ok, Thank you, I don't know how I missed this, but how much should I feed my hedgehog? Right now it is just a baby, like 6 to 8 weeks old I think.


----------



## HedgieGirl519 (Oct 21, 2011)

You should free feed. So you won't be limiting food. You will want to count the kibble to see how much she/he eats. 

So if she eats 85 kibbles, you should put 90 kibbles in the bowl. 

You want the replace the kibble everyday, so if you are counting, you won't waste as much  

If the bowl is empty in the morning, put more food in.  Babies tend to eat more than adults.


----------



## 95Hedgie (Jun 6, 2012)

Ok ~ Thanks!!!


----------



## 95Hedgie (Jun 6, 2012)

Actually, one more question, should Hedgie eat different foods as he (or she) grows up?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Sometimes people will feed a kitten food when their hedgie is still a baby and growing, then remove it once they're older. But really, there's no need to change foods at all unless you want to give more variety, there's an issue that comes up with a food, or if they start putting on weight (or losing weight, if they're a runner) and you need a different fat percentage in their food.


----------



## HedgieGirl519 (Oct 21, 2011)

Generally they can stay the same. Sometimes babies will need more fat in their diet or hedgehogs that run a lot and cannot keep on weight will need more fat in their diet. A hedgehog should look like ( ) not ) (. If the side are looking like they are sinking in, and he or she is losing weight, you can add a high fat food into the mix. Foods over 15% fat are considered high fat. You can also use live mealworms, as they are high in fat. They are great for babies, since they can tolerate the extra fat %. Adults can have them too, but usually not as many. 

You should weigh your hedgehog daily. You will use a digital kitchen gram scale. Weight loss is the first sign of illness in a hedgehog. They hide illness well, so you want to make sure you keep track of their weight


----------



## 95Hedgie (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks! Is it O.K. that our kitchen scale isn't digitial? How many meal worms and crickets should I give how often?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Personally, I'd suggest getting a digital scale for hedgie weighing purposes. Digital is much easier to read and I think more accurate. Mealworms & crickets depend on the hedgie and their body shape and weight. Generally 3-5 mealies a day is kind of the typical amount. Crickets, you could probably do a couple more, since they're much lower in fat. It's one of those things where you just have to judge based on your own hedgie. Runners can have a lot more (though you have to watch for constipation issues as well, due to the exoskeletons), whereas rounder hedgies might need fewer.


----------



## HedgieGirl519 (Oct 21, 2011)

I would get a digital scale. You need to know the exact weight. With non-digital scales, the weight isn't 100% accurate. So the scale might not show significant weight loss until it's too late or getting to be too late. 

For mine during the first 6-8 months, I did 5-8 mealworms a day and 5 crickets. After that I cut down to 8 crickets (hidden) and 2-4 mealworms a day. 

Mealworms work great for bonding, crickets work great for hiding around the cage. Keep in mind not all hedgehogs like insects. If he/she doesn't want them, keep trying! Sometimes they might hate something one day and love it the next  If all else fails, you can try cutting the mealworm or cricket open so they can smell that they are food.

But like Lilysmommy said, it depends on your hedgehog. Each is a little different


----------

